# Dursban Turf vs. Lorsban 4E



## tshanefreeman (Sep 9, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me what the difference between Dursban Turf (480g/L chlorpyrifos) and Lorsban 4E (480g/L chlorpyrifos). 

Both insecticides are made by Dow AgroSciences and have the same chemical concentration.................what's the difference? The only difference that I can think of is that Dursban Turf sells for $396 CDN dollars/10L jug and Lorsban 4E sells for $160 CDN dollars/10L jug.

Just incase you are wondering why I care............up here in Manitoba, we use Dursban Turf for American Elm basal spraying to aid in the killing the Elm Bark Beetle. If and only if the two chemical are generic, I could potentially save hundreds.

Thanks!


----------



## tshanefreeman (Sep 12, 2003)

From the time that I originally posted this question, I have done some additional research and have found out that there really is no compositional difference between Dursban Turf and Lorsban 4E. The chemical companies typically produce two lines of the exact same chemical. One line intended specifically for Landscape consumers such as ourselves and the other line intended for Agricultural users. Here in Manitoba, your Pesticide Applicators License is specific to the line of work you are involved with. Tree Care Professionals are classified under Landscape Applicator.... and so on............... The only differences between the two chemicals nare that all Landscape specific chemicals are tinted 'green' and all Ag specific chemicals are tinted 'pink'. Therefore, there should be no mistakes or confusion when purchasing. The greatest difference is the cost............typically Ag specifics are half the price of the Landscape chemicals. I was also told that the Ag chemicals can sometimes be of higher concentration per liter............ however, this isn't the case with Dursban Turf and Lorsban 4E. If someone was purchasing a higher concentrated chemical, they would simply have to adjust the dillution rate to fit the spraying requirement............. no big deal!

The major downside that I have found here in Manitoba is that if you are not an Agricultural applicator, then you cannot purchase the Ag chemicals................. I suppose the big chem-companies really have us specialty professionals by the you-know-whats!


----------



## Dan F (Sep 13, 2003)

I mentioned your question to my boss the other day, he is more "in-the-know" on this stuff than I currently am (he's a licensed applicator, used to be a county extension agent).

He mentioned that even if the chemical composition was the same, you may break laws applying the Lorsban for anything other than Ag related purposes. Ag related purposes are what the Lorsban is labeled for, and here in the US (I suspect the same is true in Canada), it is illegal to apply a pesticide for any thing other than what it is labeled for.

But it sounds like you can't even buy the Lorsban, so it may not be an issue....


Dan


----------



## WillClimb (Oct 11, 2003)

You could get your AG applicator license, buy some Lorsban 4E, and then pour it into the Dursban Turf container. Could save some $ in the long run.


----------

